# I don't know how to use a loofah



## Momo (Jan 19, 2007)

Can someone explain it to me? Do you get great results with one? Mine just sits around.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jan 19, 2007)

Apply your body exfoliator, and gently use your loofah and rub the exfoliator into your skin in circular movements. Helps get rid of more dead skin cells leaving you with even smoother skin!


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 19, 2007)

yep, completely agree! sometimes the loofah feels a bit rough against my skin, so i end up using a shower puff instead. i feel it helps exfoliate but feel a little more gentler on my skin!


----------



## han (Jan 20, 2007)

:iagree:


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 20, 2007)

I think it's one of those things you don't realize that you can't live without unless you do it, lol. Kinda like sloughing the skin on your feet, it makes a huge difference to me but for someone who's never done it they probably wouldn't even know the difference.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 20, 2007)

this is how i use mine: i put my body wash/body cleanser on it and then use it on my body.

so i wash and exfoliate at the same time.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 20, 2007)

i had the same problem, i didnt know how to use it, i scrubbed so hard the loofah fell off the handle...keke


----------



## Marisol (Jan 20, 2007)

I use a loofah and I can feel that my body is smoother and softer.


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi,

Me too! :laughing:


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 20, 2007)

So do y'all think it's necessary to use a body scrub with the loofah, or just the loofah by itself?


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

i agree with marisol ...it maked ur body smoother ..


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 9, 2007)

I just soak it down - but my body wash on it (kind of side to side motion 2 times across, not squeezing the bottle hard) - lather it up - and start cleaning! I like it the best because it gets really sudsy and I feel that I get the cleanest!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 9, 2007)

the loofah can be used with a regular body wash, it's fine. but you'll have better results with an exfoliator. it's a bit too harsh for my skin, so i use it gently on my skin, and a little harder on the dry parts like knees or elbows.


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't like to use a loofah, my skin ends up looking red around my neck and chest area even when I use it gently on my skin so I use a wash cloth instead.


----------



## monniej (Feb 10, 2007)

i traded my loofah for exfoliating gloves.


----------



## cammi267 (Feb 10, 2007)

I use a loofa, but I usually just use body wash instead of an exfoliator. It seems to do a good job and I feel cleaner. It is so sudsy!

:bath2:


----------

